# Famous or public figure knitters



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you know of famous knitters and what they preferred to knit or design?
My contributions is Australia's present Prime Minister,Julia Gillard

WHEN not preoccupied with leading the nation, the Prime Minister spends her time at the Lodge knitting woollen cardigans for babies. 
Her knitting bag, a lime green affair with silver lining , has a travelling tag stamped "Prime Minister".
"I'm on a smock coat - for a two-year-old - with quite a complex pattern at the top, she said in June this year.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Eleanor Roosevelt was quite a knitter and often knit as she sat in on pollitical meetings in the White House. As to living legends, there are several actresses,,,, Julia Roberts is an avid knitter......


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Russell Crowe
Julia Roberts


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

the actress that plays Garcia on Criminal Minds


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

Audrey Hepburn
Katherine Hepburn
Bette Davis


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Tyne Daly


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Vanna White


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Eleanor Roosevelt was quite a knitter and often knit as she sat in on pollitical meetings in the White House. As to living legends, there are several actresses,,,, Julia Roberts is an avid knitter......


Some of Eleanor Roosevelt's patterns can be found on line. She seemed to like knitting gloves, as I remember it.


----------



## knitaway (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.kersti.com/2011/09/famous-knitters/ has photos of these people knitting:
-Princess Elizabeth and Princess Margaret
-Audrey Hepburn
-Ingrid Bergman
-Bette Davis
-Rita Hayworth
-Katherine Hepburn
-Rosalind Russell
-Liz Taylor

Have you read this book, No Idle Hands, The Social History of American Knitting" by Anne L. Macdonald (Ballantine Books, $12.95)?


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

The Queenmother,Queen and princess Margret all knitted duing the war the made socks for the troops.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you for the book suggestion. Sounds interesting.

Knitting is a past time that gives twice around, for the wearer and the knitter!! Obviously I am not the first to have discovered this!~!!!


----------



## DeeMar38 (Oct 3, 2011)

Deborah Norville


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

arwenian said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Eleanor Roosevelt was quite a knitter and often knit as she sat in on pollitical meetings in the White House. As to living legends, there are several actresses,,,, Julia Roberts is an avid knitter......
> ...


This post made me think of the Hoover Blanket pattern I tried some time back and the information on Lou (Mrs. Herbert) Hoover.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall03/PATThoover.html


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I knew it! I just knew that royalty must knit to have something to do to fill the "in-between" hours.

Back in the early days of TV, the way to help promote a person you liked was to write a postcard. (Fan mail - it mattered). Gypsy Rose Lee had a interview-type show for awhile and I wrote to her. Much to my surprise, she answered! We communicated for a couple years and when I remarked about her beautiful stockings, she told me she knitted them herself. She always called them "hose" and she mailed me a copy of the directions to knit them of Queen Anne's Lace.

Because of moving many times, the pattern got lost and I never made them. Eventually, I'm going to try to find it online.

Gypsy told me that she always brought a small teakettle and a hot plate when she was "on the road." She would select a room next to a fire escape, where she would store fresh milk and o.j. She would have a cup of tea while she knitted and she could have a small breakfast in the privacy of her room.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Nitwit, you are amazing.
This is why I love this site.
You learn something new and interesting all the time.
Gypsy Rose |Lee sending you a knitting pattern. I love it.
Thanks for sharing that


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

nitwit04 said:


> I knew it! I just knew that royalty must knit to have something to do to fill the "in-between" hours.
> 
> Back in the early days of TV, the way to help promote a person you liked was to write a postcard. (Fan mail - it mattered). Gypsy Rose Lee had a interview-type show for awhile and I wrote to her. Much to my surprise, she answered! We communicated for a couple years and when I remarked about her beautiful stockings, she told me she knitted them herself. She always called them "hose" and she mailed me a copy of the directions to knit them of Queen Anne's Lace.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a great story!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

nitwit04 said:


> I knew it! I just knew that royalty must knit to have something to do to fill the "in-between" hours.
> 
> Back in the early days of TV, the way to help promote a person you liked was to write a postcard. (Fan mail - it mattered). Gypsy Rose Lee had a interview-type show for awhile and I wrote to her. Much to my surprise, she answered! We communicated for a couple years and when I remarked about her beautiful stockings, she told me she knitted them herself. She always called them "hose" and she mailed me a copy of the directions to knit them of Queen Anne's Lace.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a great story!!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Miss Marple (Agatha Christie's fictional character)


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Our Prime Minister's wife the late Margaret Whitlam used to knit all the time. She took her knitting on buses and trains and even to the Party Meetings


----------



## helenna (Mar 21, 2012)

Seeing is believing. Amazing


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

Madeline Albright, former Secretary of State.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

She knit them as gifts for poor children.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Eleanor Roosevelt, I meant, knit them for poor children.


Another famous knitter was Lucille Ball.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

nitwit04 said:


> I knew it! I just knew that royalty must knit to have something to do to fill the "in-between" hours.
> 
> Back in the early days of TV, the way to help promote a person you liked was to write a postcard. (Fan mail - it mattered). Gypsy Rose Lee had a interview-type show for awhile and I wrote to her. Much to my surprise, she answered! We communicated for a couple years and when I remarked about her beautiful stockings, she told me she knitted them herself. She always called them "hose" and she mailed me a copy of the directions to knit them of Queen Anne's Lace.
> 
> ...


I found these on the internet

http://www.juxtapost.com/site/permlink/9f44a8a0-a14e-11e1-a1cb-3540257ec5bc/postsimilar/17_crochet_lace_bedspread/


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Queen Victoria


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Any famous young people out there knitting?


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

I remember when Gypsy Rose Lee had a tv show. I enjoyed her immensely. This has become one of my favorite topics of all times. Thanks for all who posted.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

What about Sally Field, I believe she knitted.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

nitwit04 said:


> I knew it! I just knew that royalty must knit to have something to do to fill the "in-between" hours.
> 
> Back in the early days of TV, the way to help promote a person you liked was to write a postcard. (Fan mail - it mattered). Gypsy Rose Lee had a interview-type show for awhile and I wrote to her. Much to my surprise, she answered! We communicated for a couple years and when I remarked about her beautiful stockings, she told me she knitted them herself. She always called them "hose" and she mailed me a copy of the directions to knit them of Queen Anne's Lace.
> 
> ...


Somebody online who saw my Junelouise nickname asked if I was in Broadway..I said No..why? I was then told the story of Gypsy Rose Lee...two sisters named June and Louise...June ended up becoming Gypsy Rose Lee. How strange is that? lol

June Louise


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

The American football player Rosie Greer was known for knitting.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

If you find the pattern please post.. would love to see it.


----------



## katparale (Apr 17, 2011)

David Marquette and Tim daly


----------



## lgood (Feb 18, 2012)

This is such a neat post - want to follow any more input :O))


----------



## katparale (Apr 17, 2011)

David arquette


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Tashi said:


> Do you know of famous knitters and what they preferred to knit or design?
> My contributions is Australia's present Prime Minister,Julia Gillard
> 
> WHEN not preoccupied with leading the nation, the Prime Minister spends her time at the Lodge knitting woollen cardigans for babies.
> ...


Grace Coolidge


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

It is said in many of the biographies of the English royal family that Queen Mary was rarely without her knitting and was known to work on her projects every evening. Of course she lived through two world wars so socks were in demand and she set the standard. However, I read in her biography (teach Brit Lit) that she often gave members of her family gifts she had knitted.
So my fellow knitters, all we are missing is the priceless tiaras and the staff to clean and cook for us, and we'd be just like her! LOL


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

kitaway


'Soliders kit during the wars to keep their sanity' is a story book in the book.

Great post. I just ordered the sound recording from the library.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tashi said:


> Do you know of famous knitters and what they preferred to knit or design?
> My contributions is Australia's present Prime Minister,Julia Gillard
> 
> WHEN not preoccupied with leading the nation, the Prime Minister spends her time at the Lodge knitting woollen cardigans for babies.
> ...


Dare I make a political comment? Nice to hear something good about her (actually the opposition is no better!). She needs to start in Parliament- then she wouldn't be wasting her time.lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

arwenian said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Eleanor Roosevelt was quite a knitter and often knit as she sat in on pollitical meetings in the White House. As to living legends, there are several actresses,,,, Julia Roberts is an avid knitter......
> ...


Didn't she knit two socks inside each other?


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

Janet.Sar said:


> Miss Marple (Agatha Christie's fictional character)


Joan Hickson. Julia McKenzie plays at present Miss Marples she is also a knitter.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I didn't know Gypsy Rose Lee wore any clothes, much less hose.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe we should all put our names here.... lol


hen said:


> Any famous young people out there knitting?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Wow, never knew there were so many famous people that were knitters. I love this thread. i am going to look up the book that was suggested about American Knitting by Anne McDonald on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Hmmm interesting thought, if more politicians would knit could they possibly be more reflective, thoughtful, less prone to personally abuse one another, think of the big picture, share the love!!!!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Perhaps she was a wearer of fancy threads!



knovice knitter said:


> I didn't know Gypsy Rose Lee wore any clothes, much less hose.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

knovice knitter said:


> I didn't know Gypsy Rose Lee wore any clothes, much less hose.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

asyinger said:


> The American football player Rosie Greer was known for knitting.


I know that he did needlepoint, but did not know that he also knitted.


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

Russell Crowe knits. I believe Tom Cruise, also. I didn't know Rosie Greer was also a knitter. I know he did needle point. Very interesting topic.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

Julia Roberts, Madonna, Goldie Hawn, Ali McGraw, Tracey Ullman, Sarah Jessica Parker taught by Kristin Davis, former Secretary of State Madeline Albright, Ann Bancroft, Hillary Duff, Dakota Fanning, Marilou Henner, Felicity Huffman, Scarlett Johansson, Debra Messing, Julianne Moore, Kate Moss, Cameron Diaz, Winona Ryder, Brooke Shields, Uma Thurman, Catherine Zeta-Jones who taught Antonio Banderas, David Arquette, Russell Crowe, Lawrence Fishburne, designer Bob Mackie and Brad Pitt.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

There's a cute YouTube video about Julia Roberts and knitting at


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Rosie was known for needlepoint. I saw some of his work, it was fabulous. Maybe he knitted, too, I wouldn't be surprised.


asyinger said:


> The American football player Rosie Greer was known for knitting.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Frances Folsom Cleveland, the youngest First Lady in US history. Was national president of a guild that made clothing for the poor. When her son grew up and became an attorney, "Frankie" (as she was known at her--and my--alma mater, Wells College) would sit in the courtroom and knit while she watched him at trial.


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

Julia Roberts and supermodel Imann also are knitters. The Woman's Day Quick and Easy Knit and Crochet magazine from 2004 included the patterns for a turtleneck sweaters from Julia Roberts and a patriotic red-white-and-blue baby cardigan from Imann and mentioned other celebrities like Cameron Diaz, Dakota Manning, Brittany Murphy, Daryl Hannah, Julianne Moore and Laurie Metcalf.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

ChocPieMom said:


> There's a cute YouTube video about Julia Roberts and knitting at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

O remember an article on a magazine cover years ago about the football player Roosevelt Grier doing needlepoint. Also, the below is a favorite of mine.


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok, I'll do it - Madame Lefarge in A Tale of Two Cities knitted through the whole book, but what she was knitting was not mentioned - maybe stockings. Anyway, it was symbolism of history being made, I think.


----------



## Lyle (May 8, 2011)

There is a movie of her life called "Gypsy" starring Rosalind Russell and Natalie Wood as the young sister. Good movie! I see where Barbra Striesand is working on a remake.



knovice knitter said:


> I didn't know Gypsy Rose Lee wore any clothes, much less hose.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Karen Allen, who played the Marian in Raiders of the Lost Ark, owns her own yarn shop.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

cevers said:


> Ok, I'll do it - Madame Lefarge in A Tale of Two Cities knitted through the whole book, but what she was knitting was not mentioned - maybe stockings. Anyway, it was symbolism of history being made, I think.


Also in one of Charles Dicken's novels there was a scene during the French Revolution at the guillotine where old ladies were knitting while watching the executions. Turns out they were recording in their knitting the names of those executed. Based on historical fact, I am told.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Pam in LR said:


> Karen Allen, who played the Marian in Raiders of the Lost Ark, owns her own yarn shop.


Do we know where it is??


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

cevers said:


> Ok, I'll do it - Madame Lefarge in A Tale of Two Cities knitted through the whole book, but what she was knitting was not mentioned - maybe stockings. Anyway, it was symbolism of history being made, I think.


I believe she was knitting scarves (fabric?), with the names of those "about to be beheaded" at the Guillitine!! Always wondered how she knitted them so fast, since it didn't take all that long to behead someone!! And she always had to be positioned "up close and personal" so she could be sure the "right" person was going to lose his/her head!! Just a bit of Dickins' trivia.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

asyinger said:


> The American football player Rosie Greer was known for knitting.


He was also a great needlepointer.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Dowager said:


> cevers said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I'll do it - Madame Lefarge in A Tale of Two Cities knitted through the whole book, but what she was knitting was not mentioned - maybe stockings. Anyway, it was symbolism of history being made, I think.
> ...


Sorry, dowager, didn't mean to repeat what you already said. Didn't read all the way down! But thanks for verifying my thoughts.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

asyinger said:


> The American football player Rosie Greer was known for knitting.


In an old needlework book there was a picture of him doing needlepoint with his large hands. Absolutely amazing!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry, did not mean to repeat others. I was just thought I would reply to message while I could remember. By the time I get to the end sometimes I can't remember what it was I wanted to say. Please forgive??


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

cevers said:


> Ok, I'll do it - Madame Lefarge in A Tale of Two Cities knitted through the whole book, but what she was knitting was not mentioned - maybe stockings. Anyway, it was symbolism of history being made, I think.


I don't think it was scarves.


----------



## john71105 (Dec 23, 2011)

These responses are fascinating. Thanks for the personal notes.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Pam in LR said:


> Karen Allen, who played the Marian in Raiders of the Lost Ark, owns her own yarn shop.


She machine knits cashmere sweaters and scarves. She does cut and sew for the neck and armholes. The prices go way into the hundreds. I think the scarves start at $300-400.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Russell Crowe


Really!? :shock:

I'm so surprised by that although I cannot give any specific reason.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

Sarah Jessica Parker, Rosalind Russell,Scarlett Johansson,Ryan Reynolds, Debra Messing, Tracey Ullman, Uma Thurman, Kristin Davis, Kate Moss, Catherine Zeta Jones, Antonio Banderas


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Gina Lollobrigida
I was searching this subject just to see whom else knit. 
I read that even the Greek Gods were said to have used knitting needles as weapons. 
Very interesting thread topic. One never knows unless they ask and then read. 
Glad to be among great company.


----------



## raza42 (Apr 12, 2012)

Alternatively, can we reveal people of international status who we have offered our knitting to?
Back in 1993 I made a hand spun/hand knitted jumper and gave it to the late Johnny Cash and what a humble wonderful accepting man he was. God rest your soul my dear friend, Ray


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > Russell Crowe
> ...


It was mostly men that had the job of knitting in the very old days.


----------



## lgood (Feb 18, 2012)

Here's a link to a picture of Rosie Greer doing needle work (appears that was his hobby and not knitting):

__
https://flic.kr/p/21107762


----------



## odrina (Mar 5, 2011)

Edith Piaf.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

hen said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > Joy Marshall said:
> ...


I am told that historically, knitting was "invented" by fisherman, making nets to catch fish. which would explain why it started with men. Some of the earliest surviving examples of knitting were actually called "nahlbinding"


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

asyinger said:


> The American football player Rosie Greer was known for knitting.


Rosie Grier was best known for doing needlepoint and even published a book back in the day, called "Rosie Grier's needlepoint for Men". I found it in a used book store a gazillion years ago, when I still did a lot of needlepoint.

When I googled this, a couple of websites said that he might have knitted too, but needlepoint was his hobby.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> the actress that plays Garcia on Criminal Minds


Kirsten Vangsness


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

There was an article in the Winter 2004/05 issue of Vogue Knitting about Karen Allen. Her website is http://www.karenallen-fiberarts.com. Her studio is in western Massachusetts (don't know more specific information beyond that).


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

cevers said:


> Ok, I'll do it - Madame Lefarge in A Tale of Two Cities knitted through the whole book, but what she was knitting was not mentioned - maybe stockings. Anyway, it was symbolism of history being made, I think.


Madame Defarge was a sinister character and a main villain of the book. Her knitting was important to the story as she coded into her knitting, the names of the people that she would have killed. It can be said that her quest for revenge for the deaths of her family, did result in her own undoing.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

odrina said:


> Edith Piaf.


Wasn't she blind?


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> odrina said:
> 
> 
> > Edith Piaf.
> ...


Don't know. But that would not preclude her from knitting. Just heard yesterday that a Korean archery competitor who won his event is legally blind. Next to that, knitting should be simple. At least you can feel what you are doing.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Madame Defarge


----------



## Cadidy (Mar 31, 2012)

Dowager said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > odrina said:
> ...


This is a little out of line but more directed towards the ability of blindness. I know a person who is blind and if someone reads the pattern out to her she types the pattern out on her teletype machine(braille) so she can read how the pattern is made and go to work on it, she does knit and I've seen some of her things. Very beautiful when she is done! Again sorry to be off the subject!


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

Australlia has it's own prime minister, seperate from England? Is Australlia independent from England like the USA? Should have paid more attention in school


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Lori Putz said:


> It is said in many of the biographies of the English royal family that Queen Mary was rarely without her knitting and was known to work on her projects every evening. Of course she lived through two world wars so socks were in demand and she set the standard. However, I read in her biography (teach Brit Lit) that she often gave members of her family gifts she had knitted.
> So my fellow knitters, all we are missing is the priceless tiaras and the staff to clean and cook for us, and we'd be just like her! LOL


Who cleans?? And the microwave is my friend..

:lol:


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Oooo I love them all Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I am not into wearing hose but I do love the lace. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

ernai said:


> nitwit04 said:
> 
> 
> > I knew it! I just knew that royalty must knit to have something to do to fill the "in-between" hours.
> ...


I could spend all day looking at this site. Thanks


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

asyinger said:


> The American football player Rosie Greer was known for knitting.


I believe he did needle point. Not sure about the knitting.


----------



## lovethewaterandknitting (May 9, 2011)

Rosie Greer (football player)


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

arwenian said:


> Pam in LR said:
> 
> 
> > Karen Allen, who played the Marian in Raiders of the Lost Ark, owns her own yarn shop.
> ...


for that price I think I wil knit my own scarves and have fun doing it. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

cevers said:


> Ok, I'll do it - Madame Lefarge in A Tale of Two Cities knitted through the whole book, but what she was knitting was not mentioned - maybe stockings. Anyway, it was symbolism of history being made, I think.


If memory serves, she was knitting a blanket with the fleur de lieu design subtlety hidden in the overall piece.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

There is a wonderful book titled "Casting Off" by Nicole R. Dickson about Irish fishermen (1 in particular) knitting 'ganseys'. Many designs were IDs, so if a man went overboard and drowned, they would know who it was if the body was unidentifiable by the gansey he wore. Also, let's not forget all the authors we love who are knitters and write about knitting. Debbie Macomber, Maggie Sefton, Sally Goldenbaum, and many others.


Dowager said:


> hen said:
> 
> 
> > Redkimba said:
> ...


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

karla knoll said:


> Australlia has it's own prime minister, seperate from England? Is Australlia independent from England like the USA? Should have paid more attention in school


Yes, Australia, Canada, and all the other countries in the British Empire (as it was called) have their own Prime Ministers. But we are all part of the Empire. We have Governors General in the capitals of our countries who represent the Queen. We also have the counterparts in the Provinces of Canada and they are called lietenant governors (pronound LEFTenant). They represent the Queen in the different provinces. I live near Victoria, B. C. and Government House is located there because it is the capital of B.C. In Ottawa the GG opens parliament (as the Queen does in England) and in Victoria the LG opens the legislature, both being representatives of the Queen.


----------



## lindahart (Jan 8, 2012)

George Lucas!! Yes!! It's true!!

http://www.buzzfeed.com/fjelstud/george-lucas-loves-knitting


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Cadidy said:


> Dowager said:
> 
> 
> > Joy Marshall said:
> ...


I had a great aunt who was blind and knitted blankets. She could tell the colors by how the yarn felt to her fingers. My mother had one in three shades of brown in cable stitched panels that Tante Engelina made for her as a wedding present. Wonder what happened to it?


----------



## lindahart (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a friend who volunteers, teaching the blind to knit, at the local center. Blind people can absolutely knit!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

This post made me think of the Hoover Blanket pattern I tried some time back and the information on Lou (Mrs. Herbert) Hoover.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall03/PATThoover.html[/quote]

Thank you for sharing the link. I like the history.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Mrs. Hoover--WOW. I was born in 1932 and missed out on all of that. Carolyn


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Tracey Ullman knits and has written a book with some wonderful patterns (32). It is called "2 Together". I borrowed it from my public library.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Choc Pie Mom:

That video has been removed. Sorry. Carolyn


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Actress Shan Phillips - knitter.
Di


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Lovely, thanks for the story. 
k


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Nitwit - what a neat story about Gypsy Rose Lee. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Knitaway - thanks for sharing the site with famous people knitting. Didn't know some of my favorite "stars" could knit.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

lindaknits said:


> Hi Knitaway - thanks for sharing the site with famous people knitting. Didn't know some of my favorite "stars" could knit.


When you think about it, there is a lot of time to kill between scenes. No wonder show biz people find things to do while waiting. Especially something productive.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

don't forget Cary Grant!!!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> karla knoll said:
> 
> 
> > Australlia has it's own prime minister, seperate from England? Is Australlia independent from England like the USA? Should have paid more attention in school
> ...


Sorry -had to add to this....

Our family watched the opening ceremony of the Olympics. At one point, the camera pointed to Queen Elizabeth (who for some reason was alone) as she watched the parade of countries. I think the announcer said "I wonder what she's thinking" to which my husband replied "She's thinking most of these countries used to be part of the British Empire!"

I just love that man!


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

maur1011 said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > karla knoll said:
> ...


H.M. is a very intelligent and able lady. It's unlikely there are many people in the world who are capable of reading her mind.
Di


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

I still have a pattern that Julia Roberts ran in the Family Circle years ago. The paper is so old it is getting brittle. I still have not made that sweater but it is on my list of things to do.
9a or Nina


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

What an awesome post Tashi...
Fastinating reading all the famous knitters...

Very inspiring.

Thanks for posting.



Tashi said:


> Do you know of famous knitters and what they preferred to knit or design?
> My contributions is Australia's present Prime Minister,Julia Gillard
> 
> WHEN not preoccupied with leading the nation, the Prime Minister spends her time at the Lodge knitting woollen cardigans for babies.
> ...


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes, ER did the one sock inside the other thing.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> I still have a pattern that Julia Roberts ran in the Family Circle years ago. The paper is so old it is getting brittle. I still have not made that sweater but it is on my list of things to do.
> 9a or Nina


 Sounds like time to make a photo copy and slip it into a plastic page protector.


----------



## ingrambead (May 24, 2011)

Billy D Williams. He said Hi to me in a knitting shop in LA.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes! I found one of Mrs. Roosevelt's patterns for a baby afghan on the net! Color me surprised! 


Dreamweaver said:


> Eleanor Roosevelt was quite a knitter and often knit as she sat in on pollitical meetings in the White House. As to living legends, there are several actresses,,,, Julia Roberts is an avid knitter......


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Or stick it between two sheets of clear contact or other laminating paper.


Yarnie.One said:


> Nina Weddle Tullis said:
> 
> 
> > I still have a pattern that Julia Roberts ran in the Family Circle years ago. The paper is so old it is getting brittle. I still have not made that sweater but it is on my list of things to do.
> ...


----------



## lovethewaterandknitting (May 9, 2011)

To CamillaInTheDesert.......I see "Sticks n Strings" under your name. Is that the little yarn shop in the Lansing, MI area. If so, I have been to your shop several times and purchased beautiful yarn. Love your store!


----------



## ingrambead (May 24, 2011)

asyinger said:


> The American football player Rosie Greer was known for knitting.


He was a needlepointer.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

maur1011 said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > karla knoll said:
> ...


Right. As I said, it used to be called the British Empire. We are all independent countries now but still under the umbrella of the Queen. I think we are now called the British Commonwealth of Nations. Or just "the Commonwealth".


----------



## ingrambead (May 24, 2011)

lovethewaterandknitting said:


> Rosie Greer (football player)


Did needlepoint.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Naughty Knitter said:


> Tracey Ullman knits and has written a book with some wonderful patterns (32). It is called "2 Together". I borrowed it from my public library.


I checked this one out, too! It's really amazing!


----------



## lovethewaterandknitting (May 9, 2011)

AND knitting....saw him on the Mike Douglas show many years ago, I was in the audiance, he knits and does needlepoint.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Dowager said:


> O remember an article on a magazine cover years ago about the football player Roosevelt Grier doing needlepoint. Also, the below is a favorite of mine.


This is GREAT!!! Do you have the link to it? I'd love to share it with a couple of my knitting groups.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Tashi said:


> Do you know of famous knitters and what they preferred to knit or design?
> My contributions is Australia's present Prime Minister,Julia Gillard
> 
> WHEN not preoccupied with leading the nation, the Prime Minister spends her time at the Lodge knitting woollen cardigans for babies.
> ...


Estelle Getty. If you are a Golden Girls fan, you will see she wears a hand knit sweater in every episode & she knits or crochets in a lot of them, too.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Nina Weddle Tullis said:


> I still have a pattern that Julia Roberts ran in the Family Circle years ago. The paper is so old it is getting brittle. I still have not made that sweater but it is on my list of things to do.
> 9a or Nina


If I were you I would take a copy of that pattern so if it falls apart you will have a record of it.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Juliana Margulies
Rebecca Budig
Bridget Moynahan
Ricki Lake
Daryl Hannah
Parker Posey
Rosie Perez
Eartha Kitt

Just a few actresses that knit & crochet.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm glad you enjoyed my post.

I've had an amazine life. During the summers of 1995/6/7/8 and 1999 I was private cook for the Rockefellers and I lived with Mrs. Rockerfeller, Gov. Nelson's first wife, at her estate during the months of July in those years. Then I transferred to one of her daughter's employ for August and back to Mrs. R. in September for a few days. Believe it or not, I replaced her French chef so she could go home to Paris for a vacation. I love to cook and bake and really enjoyed my time with the whole family. I have many wonderful memories of the R's. They were exceptionally good to me. More than just a few times one or the other of them would come in the kitchen to kiss me on the cheek and tell me how much they enjoyed their food.


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> karla knoll said:
> 
> 
> > Australlia has it's own prime minister, seperate from England? Is Australlia independent from England like the USA? Should have paid more attention in school
> ...


We have our own lieutenant governor here on the Isle of Man too, although we're a "Crown Protectate" rather than part of the United Kingdom/British Isles. We also have the oldest continuous parliament in the world. Crofters in the Western Isles of Scotland, Hebrides etc would fish and farm if the weather was suitable, but knit when it was too bad to put to sea. Their wives would spin the yarn. Not sure who would weave though, as this was also done there, as well as here. Nalbinding was a Viking precurser to knitting. I've got a Lucet, which is a bit like a 2 pronged knitting dolly, which is also Viking, and produces a "knitted" cord. I think this may be the most intelligent post I've ever done - anywhere! I may need a lie down now.... BTW I can't believe no-one has mentioned Marge Simpson!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thank you nitwit, this is one of the most memorable (and nicest!) posts ever on KP!

I can't help thinking that we ought to make a list of all those famous people who knitted/knit and produce it when someone disparages us for knitting, and puts us down as "little old ladies" LOL! It would be a great come-uppance!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

knitwit42 said:


> Juliana Margulies
> Rebecca Budig
> Bridget Moynahan
> Ricki Lake
> ...


Yes!!! Thanks for mentioning Rebecca Budig!!! She said her favorite designs are from Rowan. A bit too advanced for me, however. She said she's knitted hats and/or sweaters for most of her cast mates. Made me want to try out for AMC!!!!


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Let's not forget "The Vicar of Dibley", Dawn Saunders. She published a couple of Plus size pattern books that were quite good.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I enjoy this post so much. It really ought to be published.

Carolyn


----------



## Barbara28 (Oct 31, 2011)

Debbie Macomber, the author knits. Love her books and patterns.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

ernai said:


> nitwit04 said:
> 
> 
> > I knew it! I just knew that royalty must knit to have something to do to fill the "in-between" hours.
> ...


What a remarkable site. Thank you ernai. I may have to learn how to crochet!


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

Andrea in TN said:


> don't forget Cary Grant!!!


I could never forget Cary Grant! :wink:


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

lakesideladyknits said:


> Pam in LR said:
> 
> 
> > Karen Allen, who played the Marian in Raiders of the Lost Ark, owns her own yarn shop.
> ...


The address is on this page:
http://www.karenallen-fiberarts.com/where.php

Her web site:
http://www.karenallen-fiberarts.com/welcome.php


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

I thought I heard George Clooney knitted. Could this be true?


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> Dowager said:
> 
> 
> > O remember an article on a magazine cover years ago about the football player Roosevelt Grier doing needlepoint. Also, the below is a favorite of mine.
> ...


Rosie Grier was featured on the cover of either Look or Life Magazine.

cam't remember when, just recall seeing the article.

Here is a link to the Kiss poster.

http://www.demotivationalposters.org/image/demotivational-poster/0910/knitting-demotivational-poster-1256324919.jpg

http://www.demotivationalposters.org/image/demotivational-poster/0910/knitting-demotivational-poster-1256324919.jpg

O. K. to get the full link,. I have bookmarked th thread it was firt posted on here back in December of 2011. It is called I knit kiss me


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks friends this has been so nice. I just had surgery on my right hand and have not figured how to knit with it yet. I feel like I had my friends here with me today. Great subject, thanks again.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

nitwit04 said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed my post.
> 
> I've had an amazine life. During the summers of 1995/6/7/8 and 1999 I was private cook for the Rockefellers and I lived with Mrs. Rockerfeller, Gov. Nelson's first wife, at her estate during the months of July in those years. Then I transferred to one of her daughter's employ for August and back to Mrs. R. in September for a few days. Believe it or not, I replaced her French chef so she could go home to Paris for a vacation. I love to cook and bake and really enjoyed my time with the whole family. I have many wonderful memories of the R's. They were exceptionally good to me. More than just a few times one or the other of them would come in the kitchen to kiss me on the cheek and tell me how much they enjoyed their food.


Wow, what a fascinating job you had! They sound like lovely people.


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

darowil said:


> Tashi said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know of famous knitters and what they preferred to knit or design?
> ...


 right we don't hear too many nice things said about our PM , nice to hear that she is a woman like any other who cares enought to spend what little time she would have making things for those less fortunate

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

What about Vanna White? 

Does she knit ? or just own a Company and have her picture on the yarn label.

She has quite an 'easy job' of turning over Letters so she probably finds ample time to knit. :lol: 

Fisherwoman


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Personally, I am amazed at the amount of people in the spot light who knit.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> Nina Weddle Tullis said:
> 
> 
> > I still have a pattern that Julia Roberts ran in the Family Circle years ago. The paper is so old it is getting brittle. I still have not made that sweater but it is on my list of things to do.
> ...


Mary your advice is very sound. I even make an extra copy of it so that I always have a crisp one on hand as I tend to mark up my patterns when I am knitting.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Gosh....we forgot to mention Mrs. Weasley , of the Harry Potter books ! She knitted jumpers & school scarves for all of her children as well as Harry Potter+ friends.


----------



## mothermartha (Mar 1, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> Vanna White


she crochets, but same difference.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Cicely Tyson is an avid knitter and Vana White crochets


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

My all-time favorite actress, Grace Kelly.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Good on Julia Gillard. I am happy to know she knits things for babies. She needs something to take her mind off all the nasty things people are saying about her.


----------



## Jenwild (Aug 9, 2011)

karla knoll said:


> Australlia has it's own prime minister, seperate from England? Is Australlia independent from England like the USA? Should have paid more attention in school


 Sorry I just had to reply and I'll apologize in advance if some one else does also ( haven't read to the end of the posts yet ) this is without a doubt the funniest thing I've read today !!! And please I don't mean to show any disrespect to you at all.......it just proves to me that we all speak of the world shrinking and we are all part of a global economy and we can still be very misinformed about each other. Here in Australia we have had our own government since 1903 I believe, we are still part of the Commonwealth which means that our Government can be dismissed by the Governor General which happened in 1975......I recently visited the centre of Australia where our indigenous people are very isolated. They told us that some of the people there still believed the world to be flat.......I find it facinating that we can be so different and be bought together by knitting !!!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> It is said in many of the biographies of the English royal family that Queen Mary was rarely without her knitting and was known to work on her projects every evening. Of course she lived through two world wars so socks were in demand and she set the standard. However, I read in her biography (teach Brit Lit) that she often gave members of her family gifts she had knitted.
> So my fellow knitters, all we are missing is the priceless tiaras and the staff to clean and cook for us, and we'd be just like her! LOL


Nice reasoning.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> cevers said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I'll do it - Madame Lefarge in A Tale of Two Cities knitted through the whole book, but what she was knitting was not mentioned - maybe stockings. Anyway, it was symbolism of history being made, I think.
> ...


Or hats?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Gina Lollobrigida
> I was searching this subject just to see whom else knit.
> I read that even the Greek Gods were said to have used knitting needles as weapons.
> Very interesting thread topic. One never knows unless they ask and then read.
> Glad to be among great company.


Don't tell the TSA about the Greek gods.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Dowager said:


> hen said:
> 
> 
> > Redkimba said:
> ...


I think that may be Norwegian? I just recently read something about that but can't remember why or where.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> Naughty Knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Tracey Ullman knits and has written a book with some wonderful patterns (32). It is called "2 Together". I borrowed it from my public library.
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/Knit-Together-Patterns-Stories-Knitting/dp/B001993V0W/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1343788520&sr=1-1&keywords=2+together

Ullman identifier.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

ushag said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > karla knoll said:
> ...


I like your cheese that I brought home a package of.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I decided I had to google whether Rosie Greer knit or not. There are multiple articles that mentioned he knitted & a commercial with him knitting. I can't tell if he really was, or just holding the needles. He definitely did needlepoint.

Here is the link of him knitting.
http://ittakesballstoknit.com/?p=1366


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

I worked 6 years for an Orthopedic Hand Surgeon who was the only one who had a fellowship with the American Society for Surgery of the Hand in San Luis Obispo County in California. He was very, very good but he is now retired. So I can know a little of what you are going through. Good luck in your recovery. Fortunately most surgery of the hand recovers wonderfully and if you follow your doctors orders you will do great.
Nina


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Julia Roberts!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks all for this thread. Have learned so much as usual but really enjoyed the history lessons. Sad to say I didn't really understand how the countries then queen heads really did govern theirselves so this was very informative and amazing how many well known people, both male and female, knit and crochet. Found in interesting how many people picked up on Rosie Greer and how many actually knew who he was. Love this forum.


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

Also Deidre Hall from Days of Our Lives, I believe, loves to knit scarfs.....


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

mjs said:


> Yarnie.One said:
> 
> 
> > Naughty Knitter said:
> ...


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

mjs said:


> Yarnie.One said:
> 
> 
> > Naughty Knitter said:
> ...


----------



## louisepiano (Sep 28, 2011)

karla knoll said:


> Australlia has it's own prime minister, seperate from England? Is Australlia independent from England like the USA? Should have paid more attention in school


Australia is part of the Commonwealth, like Canada (not the USA). There are bonds between England and these countries, but they are definitely independent, with their own Prime Ministers, governments etc.


----------



## mollymook (Jun 7, 2012)

The late Eartha Kitt was also a knitter. I sat behind her on a flight from Sydney (Australia) to Hawaii some years ago and she stood for a lot of the time knitting. She was also wearing a knitted sweater with fireworks and her name Eartha knitted in. Beaut.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Another australian who has admitted knitting is the previous Queensland Premier - Anna Bligh.


----------



## northampton (Jul 12, 2012)

my friend was a ballerina she is now 94 but she said that they all knitted their leg warmers while waiting in the wings
suzanne


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

karla knoll said:


> Australlia has it's own prime minister, seperate from England? Is Australlia independent from England like the USA? Should have paid more attention in school


Of course. We are as independent as the USA. Absolutely no legal ties left- the Queen is the Queen of Australia as well, but no other connection. She is Queen of Canada as well I think but they aretotally independent. Quite a number of previous English colonies are totally indepoendent but maintain the Queen as monarch (and presumably whoever succeeds her). However we didn't need to fight them over it so stayed on good terms with them hence we felt no need to throw out the monarchy. The monarch is represented in Australia by the Governor -General, and each state has a Governor. However the republican movement goes through spells of being strong thinking we should get rid of the monarchy for Australia- quite at the moment.


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

mjs said:


> ushag said:
> 
> 
> > Joy Marshall said:
> ...


Black pepper mature cheddar, mmmmmmm


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

ushag said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > ushag said:
> ...


On the big holidays we do befores - cheese, crackers, fruit, etc. I enjoyed bringing home cheddars my neighbor's elderly aunt would enjoy. She is in WI and loves cheddar so it was fun seeing if she would like some from around the world. We all liked this.


----------



## lgood (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your life experiences!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Barbara28 said:


> Debbie Macomber, the author knits. Love her books and patterns.


Me too, I have whole series of her books and matching pattern books that go with the stories. I love this post (bookmark), very interesting.


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

Arwenian, where on line will I be able to see Mrs. Roosevelt's patterns please.

Thanks.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Long Islander said:


> Arwenian, where on line will I be able to see Mrs. Roosevelt's patterns please.
> 
> Thanks.


Some might be found among these links: https://www.google.com/#hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=%22Eleanor+Roosevelt%22++%22knitting+patterns%22&oq=%22Eleanor+Roosevelt%22++%22knitting+patterns%22&gs_l=hp.3..0i30.2312.14729.1.18339.42.40.1.0.0.1.495.5680.20j13j4j2j1.40.0...0.0...1c.XJAlO1KW2ZQ&psj=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=64ef41e0aed95a13&biw=743&bih=475


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

knitterbee said:


> I decided I had to google whether Rosie Greer knit or not. There are multiple articles that mentioned he knitted & a commercial with him knitting. I can't tell if he really was, or just holding the needles. He definitely did needlepoint.
> 
> Here is the link of him knitting.
> http://ittakesballstoknit.com/?p=1366


I am a football fan from way back. ( I am almost the same age as Rosie.) He originally got a scholarship to Penn State on a track scholarship and was drafted then by the
NY Giants as a linebacker. Finally traded to the Rams where he became a tackle. I can always remember my brothers talking about Rosie the knitter and our theory was that as big as Rosie was we did not want to tangle with him.
He was a tireless worker in his Christian ministry and a wonderful person. He brings back a lot of good memories.
Nina


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Knitty has E. Roosevelt's mitten pattern and HistoryLink.Org has a good article on war knitting where she is mentioned. Several photos including a Life magazine cover showing knitting.


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

Helen Keller taught by Annie Sulllivan.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jbachman said:


> Helen Keller taught by Annie Sulllivan.


What an amazing woman Annie Sullivan must have been to be able to break through like that, working out how to communicate with someone unable to use the two major senses for sommunication. And trying to teach a deaf and blind person to knit. I would struggle to teach someone who was either blind or deaf.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks. My husband ask the Doctor when can she knit again. He said Monday, think he had to be kidding. Still so very sore and swollen. The surgery was Thursday. Please tell me what to do when you can not knit.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

How wonderful. You really do learn something new on this site every day. I love it!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

sandra bullock


----------



## cr4ft7n2t (Jul 27, 2012)

I ,(once a long time ago)caught a few episodes of Elizabeth Zimmerman's knitting show. Her fiesty spirit came through and I fell in love with circular knitting because of her. I have one of her books that is looking pretty shabby. I didn't knit much for years but have picked it up again and enjoy it so much.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Velma Barfield
Carla Faye Tucker

Lots of interesting footage here:

http://www.itnsource.com/en/searchresults/?sso=D3L%2fwtduwEyghnTKm7kznA


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Princess Grace which I have her pattern for the baby sweater she made for Princess Caroline. Well worn and used. Almost every baby in the family was knitted one since then.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

elainjoyce,
Would you share that pattern with me? I have become a new GGM of a baby girl and would like to knit her some things. My email is [email protected]
Thanks,
Anita


----------



## lgood (Feb 18, 2012)

Just downloaded and saved the pattern - attached :O))


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Wilma Flintstone. Lucy Ricardo and Ethel Mertz. Probably Lucy and Ethel could knit in real life too.


----------



## rutledge54 (Apr 7, 2011)

I hope you find the pattern nitwit and of course share it with us!


----------



## ruth piercy (Sep 17, 2011)

i love these stories about knitting and to know that the famous in one of my knitting books it has marilyn monroe knitting 1960 film lets make love it says giving craft valuble publicity and in the same book kristin davis knits during fliming on the set of sex and the city with sarah jessica parker in 2003 - ''knitting is the new yoga''it shows 
usherettes at a cinema knitting socks for servicemen during the second world war it is a great knitting book. i love this site it keeps knitting


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

lgood said:


> Just downloaded and saved the pattern - attached :O))


Thanks for finding and posting the pattern for the sweater Princess Grace knitted for Princess Caroline. I really needed a clean copy.


----------



## Jennieh (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh she makes me think of that Stevie Wonder song "Isn't she lovely" :thumbup: :-D 
The jacket is lovely too :-D


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

elainjoyce said:


> lgood said:
> 
> 
> > Just downloaded and saved the pattern - attached :O))
> ...


Beautiful baby & sweater & booties.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

This is the most interesting thread!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Olympic knitters & the interview:
http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2012/08/07/olympic-knitters.aspx?a=kr120811

Kelley O'Hara: USA Soccer
Betsy Armstrong: USA Water Polo


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Judith Lichtman

http://keywiki.org/index.php/Judith_Lichtman

Marcia Greenberger

http://www.nwlc.org/profile/marcia-greenberger


----------

